# Lateset cerakote



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finshed these up this week. Hope you al like the photos.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cerakote*

Tim, Awesome job on all three firearms. I know you made the owners very satisfied with your work..

HL1


----------

